# Legendary Pokemmon Stuff...



## Arceus (Nov 29, 2008)

Post whatever you want, as long as it's legendary pokemon related.


All right, I'd like to know what people think about mew and arceus. How can mew be the ancestor of all pokemon if arceus was the first pokemon?

I say mew is the ancestor of all but 3 non-legendary pokemon (porygon's family are man-made). After all, it's not like those scientists can go up to the hall of origin and steal some arceus DNA, right?


Also, I'd like opinions on legendary pokemon genders and whether or not there is only one.

Here's what I think:
*The Legendary Birds, Legendary Beasts, Weather Trio, Mew, Ho-oh, Lugia, Celebi, Jirachi, Rotom, Manaphy, Phione, Shaymin, Cresselia, Darkrai:* multiple, both genders
*Mewtwo:* only one, male
*The 3 Regis:* only one, genderless
*The Dragon Trio, Deoxys, Regigigas, Heatran, Arceus:* debatable
*The Lake Trio:* only one, debatable
*Latias:* multiple, female*
*Latios:* multiple, male*
* Latias and Latios are technically the same species, just different genders, like the Nidoran families


----------



## Objection! (Nov 29, 2008)

Lets go through them, one by one.

Moltres/Zapdos/Articuno-
*Never Appealed to me, although Articuno is in my team, "Majestica"*
Mew-
*The ultimate cat, god-like ball of awesomeness, never in my team though...*
Mewtwo-
*Nice on his own, same as above but ya know, not cute.*
Celebi-
*Little,crappy peice of trash, never to actually be used in game, not even as cute as Mew to make up for it.*
Raikou/Suicune/Entei.
*Couldn't really care much for any of them*
Lugia-
*Cool,suave and also in my majestica team for its awesomeness, moves are a bit meh.*
Ho-Oh-
*When I was little I had dreams about what Ash saw on his 1st journey and also the bird on the front of the Gold Box, about 5 years old, great pokemon, partly my reason for liking pokemon, now, don't like him much.*
Reigrock/Regice/Registeel-
*Can't describe these guys, too epic to be matched with words. The coolest and strongest trio, legendary and some of the best pokemon out there.*
Latias/Latios: 
*-See Legendary Dogs-*
Kyogre:
*Nice but never actually used, looks pretty cool though. decent stats.*
Groudon:
*The utter  monster of Pokemon, as far as Legendaries go, Groudon is uber-cool.*
Rayquaza:
*Looks cool, attacks cool, overall= cool. Plus he's a boss in SSBB. *
Diagla:
*Amazing. Visually and in battle, stunning.*
Palkia: 
*The only reason I picked Pearl. *
Mesprit/Azelf/Uxie:
*Unique and they look good. Fun to find and get in D/P,pretty cool*
Cresselia:
*Angelic, but would never use.*
Phione/Manaphy:
*2 unnecessary and unwanted pokemon, hate them both*
Heatran:
*^See Groudon. Cool moves.*
Regigigas: 
*No one wanted a Regi evo, killed the regi's, it worse than any one of its pre-evo's.*
Darkrai:
*Cool, Uber-Cool! Amzing in fact, the most menacing pokemon. I can imagine this thing killing me and leaving me in a ditch. Just so damn hard to get!!!*
Giratina: 
*Awesomeness. Thats it.*
Shaymin:
*^See Celebi: Its sky-forme looks a bit better though.*
Arceus:
*Although it is a amazing pokemon, looks cool and the plates are a neat idea, I hate the idea of a god pokemon, when we already have Mew...*


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 29, 2008)

Regigigas does NOT evolve from the Regitrio...in fact, the closest thing to an evolution/pre-evolution any legendary pokemon got was Manaphy and Phione.


----------



## Icalasari (Dec 1, 2008)

I think that every species would have more than one of it. For the ones deeply rooted in mythology and for Mewtwo, there would be two kinds:

The legendary, one of a kind one, and inferior descendants that have immense power but could never match that of their immortal ancestors. In the case of Dialga, Palkia, Giratina, and Arceus, they would, instead of having descendants, have replicas produced from going between dimensions. These replicas are also inferior in power, but still very strong. I use this to explain why everybody can have, say, a Dialga

Yes, I think Cyrus pulled an inferior replica Dialga/Palkia into Sinnoh. I bet that the truly legendary ones would have just looked at him and made him non existant


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 1, 2008)

Legendary Birds: Multiples, either gender
Mewtwo: One, male
Mew: One, female
Legendary Beasts (I think they're dogs even though they're based off cats but whatever): Multiples, either gender (mostly male)
Lugia: Multiples, either gender
Shadow Lugia: One, female is actually me
Ho-Oh: Multiples, either gender
Celebi: Multiples, either gender
Golems: Multiples, genderless (as if a pile of rocks could have a working penis :P)
Latias: Multiples, female
Latios: Multiples, male
Kyogre: One, female
Groudon: One, male
Rayquaza: One, male
Jirachi: One, male
Deoxys: Multiples, genderless
Legendary Hat-Wearing Things: One (of each), female (Uxie, Mesprit), male (Azelf)
Dialga: One, genderless
Palkia: One, genderless
Giratina: One, genderless
Regigigas: One, genderless
Heatran: Multiples, either gender
Cresselia: Multiples, female
Phione: Multiples, either gender
Manaphy: Multiples, either gender
Darkrai: Multiples, male
Shaymin: Multiples, either gender
Arceus: One, genderless

(Psst, it's not Regigas (Regi+Gas=Flying Golem Pokemon) it's Regigigas (Regi+Giga=Big Powerful Golem Pokemon)


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

My favorite legendary has to be either Eevee or Skitty. Hmm...I can't decide. But my favorite less powerful legendary would be Mew or maybe Vulpix, Mudkip comes close somewhere...


----------



## Jdrawer (Dec 3, 2008)

Arceus said:


> All right, I'd like to know what people think about mew and arceus. How can mew be the ancestor of all pokemon if arceus was the first pokemon? I say mew is the ancestor of all but 3 non-legendary pokemon (porygon's family are man-made). After all, it's not like those scientists can go up to the hall of origin and steal some arceus DNA, right?


I think that somebody put a female Mew and a male Arceus at the daycare and a giant egg came and a pidgey and a rayquaza and all other 491 (or 399 not including pidgey and Rayquaza)

In short: Mew is the mom of Pokemon and Arceus=dad


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 3, 2008)

Mew is the Mary-Sue Pokemon. It's bright pink with big eyes and a squeaky voice, can transform into anything, can teleport around wherever it likes, can learn any TM, and is freakishly powerful to boot :/

I like Articuno, Raikou, Suicune and Latias. I really don't care for the newer ones, especially since there are so many of them. I can't keep track of them all anymore. I'm getting old.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, Mew is Mary Sue but I don't like it for being powerful. In fact I don't know why it was made so powerful as it's so small. I like it for the Shiny, I love Shiny Mew, so cute and blue shinies are always cool :D


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 3, 2008)

*Moltres/Zapdos/Articuno-*
Moltres and Articuno are female, Zapdos is male.  One of each - reproduce via the Phoenix Method. Zappy is badass |D
*Mew-*
One. Female. Very sweet and cute.
*Mewtwo-*
One, male.  Sorta a calm and quiet type. Unless mad.*
Celebi-*
One, Female.  The happy sort, mischievous.
*Raikou/Suicune/Entei.*
Suicune is a girl, the other two are male.  Entei's sort of... a jerk, Raikou is the quiet ignored one, and Suicune is The Sister.  ]: no-one loves Raikou.  But I do.
*Lugia-*
One, male.  Reproduces via the Phoenix Method.
*Ho-Oh-*
One, Male.  Very... gay. <3's Lugia. Reproduces via the Phoenix Method.

...I calls him Wilde. (1000 internets if you know why)
*Reigrock/Regice/Registeel-*
They scare me. ]:
*Latias/Latios:*
Multiple, each of their respective gender. *
Kyogre:*
One, Male. Immortal.
*Groudon:*
One, Male. Immortal.*
Rayquaza:*
One. Male, Immortal.
*Diagla:*
One, Male. Reproduces via the Phoenix Method
*Palkia:*
One, female. Reproduces via the Phoenix Method
*Mesprit/Azelf/Uxie:*
All three female.  Sisters, immortal.
*Cresselia:*
One, female (DUH)
*Phione/Manaphy:*
One Manaphy, female, lots of Phione.
*Heatran:*
Several, either gender.
*Regigigas:*
One, genderless.
*Darkrai:*
Two, one male, one female.  The way I see it, the ingame one is male, and the Ranger: Shadows of Almia one is female.  Can have babies.
*Giratina:*
One, female. Reproduces via the Phoenix Method.*
Shaymin:*
One, female.  her name is Yuuka-chan and she thinks Mewtwo is her daddy.*
Arceus:*
One, Male, is God.  Made mew as his child to make the Pokemon.

agree with me or die~

(no I'm kidding. I will argue though.)


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 3, 2008)

No comment on the number of specimens, but I can't picture Suicune or Cresselia as another thing but female.

About Mew and Arceus, I have theories for almost every legendary, and I think Arceus created Mew, along with some other legendaries. But that's me.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Dec 3, 2008)

*Moltres/Zapdos/Articuno-*A few of each, either gender. Live for thousands of years, breed normally.
*Mew-*One, female. Immortal.
*Mewtwo-*One, male. Human lifespan, could breed if there was a female Mewtwo.
*Celebi-*One, female. Immortal.
*Raikou/Suicune/Entei-*One of each, all male. Immortal.
*Lugia-*A few, either gender. Same as the birds.
*Ho-Oh-*One, male or female. Does that phoenix thing.
*Reigrock/Regice/Registeel-*One of each, genderless. Immortal.
*Latias/Latios-*Loads. Breed normally, live for about 100 years.
*Kyogre-*One, male. Immortal.
*Groudon-*One, male. Immortal.
*Rayquaza-*One, male. Immortal.
*Jirachi-*One, male. Immortal.
*Deoxys-*A few, genderless. Immortal
*Diagla-*One, male. Immortal.
*Palkia-*One, female. Immortal.
*Mesprit/Azelf/Uxie-*One of each, all female. Immortal.
*Cresselia-*One, female. Probably immortal, but could do the phoenix thing.
*Phione/Manaphy-*Loads, either gender. Breed normally, specially chosen ones get to become Manaphy.
*Heatran-*A few, either gender, or one he-she. Breeds normally, or on its own. Lives for a few hundred years.
*Regigigas-*One, genderless. Immortal.
*Darkrai-*One, male. Immortal.
*Giratina-*One, female. Immortal.
*Shaymin-*A few, all female. Reproduce on their own with seeds or something.
*Arceus-*One, male. Immortal.

About the whole creation thing... Arceus came first, he created Dialga, Palkia and Giratina. Dialga makes time, Palkia makes space, Giratina does that thing that Giratina does. Then they all create Kyogre, Groudon and Rayquaza to shape the Earth.

Later on Arceus creates Azelf, Mesprit and Uxie, who create Mew and Shaymin. Mew goes on to create the first non-legendary Pokemon, and Shaymin creates plants. Sometimes they worked together to make grass-type Pokemon. The Pokemon gradually evolve on their own like animals.
Rayquaza quite likes Shaymin, so he gives her the Sky form.

While these legendaries are doing their things, they create other life forms to assist them, or as experiments. Dialga creates Celebi, Palkia creates Deoxys and Jirachi, Kyogre creates Manaphy and Phione, Groudon creates Heatran and Regigigas, Giratina creates Darkrai, and Rayquaza creates the Lati's, and Lugia and Ho-oh. Darkrai becomes slightly evil, so Palkia creates Cressilia to keep him under control.

Lugia, Ho-oh and Regigigas find that they still have a lot of energy left, so they let it out by creating the other legendary trios.

Oh yeah, when humans come along, they create Mewtwo and Porygon.

I think I've covered everything, right?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 3, 2008)

Legendary birds: Multiple, but very few anywhere near humans. Breed as normal.
Mew: Either a very early 'normal' Pokémon (multiple, both genders), or a one-off 'god' (Genderless, though feminine).
Mewtwo: Probably male.
Legendary Beasts: Multiple, but very few anywhere near humans. Breed as normal.
Ho-oh: Either as Beasts/Birds, or Phoenix-style
Lugia: As Birds/Beasts
Celebi: If Mew a 'god', a one-off genderless 'angel'.
Regis (Inc. Regigigas): Multiple, but very few anywhere near humans. Breed as normal.
Lati (Latios & Latias): Multiple, but very few anywhere near humans. Breed as normal. Each 'Species' is simply one gender of the 'Lati' species of pokémon.
Weather Trio: Multiple, but very few anywhere near humans. Breed as normal. Mostly in deep sea/underground/upper atmosphere (delete as appropriate)
Deoxys: Unknown. Probable reproduction by replication in deeps space.
Lake Trio/Dragon Trio: One-off genderless 'angels'
Heatran: Multiple, but very few anywhere near humans. Breed as normal.
Arceus: One off 'God'. Genderless.

I don't know (or feel I know) enough to explain Celebi (where Mew is non-legendary), Jirachi, Cressilia, Darkrai and Shaymin. I cannot say more about Phione/Manaphy other than that there are a number of them.

As I see it, where Mew is a god, Arecus (or the lake trio, if you prefer) creates Mew, who then creates Celebi. Celebi then takes Mew back to the start of time, and Mew continues back to before Arceus. Mew then creates Arceus and returns to normal time.

The trios, trio masters (aside from the possible exception listed), Heatran and the Lati are all simply very rare and powerful pokemon, which breed as normal.

All of the 'angel' pokémon have a specific task to preform in the grand cosmic plan, but mostly you can tell what they are.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 3, 2008)

I have to disagree with you there Full Metal Cookies!

I think personally that Diagla is more feminine than Palkia.

Palkia is a dragon and a lot more aggressive.

Diagla is a majestic creature and time is a lot more majestic than space which is just a big space, time is a essence-y magic-y thing.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Dec 3, 2008)

*Moltres/Zapdos/Articuno-*One. Moltres is female, Zapdos is male, and Articuno is also female.
*Mew-*One, female. Immortal.
*Mewtwo-*One, male. Human lifespan.
*Celebi-*One, female. Immortal.
*Raikou/Suicune/Entei-*One of each, Raikou and Suicune being female and Enteir being male. Immortal.
*Lugia-*One, female.
*Ho-Oh-*One, male.
*Reigrock/Regice/Registeel-*One of each, genderless. Immortal.
*Latias/Latios-*One of each. Immortal.
*Kyogre-*One, malfe male. Immortal.
*Groudon-*One, male. Immortal.
*Rayquaza-*One, male. Immortal.
*Jirachi-*One, female. Immortal.
*Deoxys-*One male. Immortal.
*Diagla-*One, female. Immortal.
*Palkia-*One, male. Immortal.
*Mesprit/Azelf/Uxie-*One of each, all female as well as sisters. Immortal.
*Cresselia-*One, female. Immortal.
*Phione/Manaphy-*Used to be plenty, but all went extinct except one. Can be either gender and can only breed with Ditto. 
*Heatran-*Two, one male and one female. Breeds normally, or on its own. Lives for a few hundred years.
*Regigigas-*One, genderless. Immortal.
*Darkrai-*One, male. Immortal.
*Giratina-*One, female. Immortal.
*Shaymin-*One for each region, all female. Reproduce on their own.
*Arceus-*One, female. Immortal.

As for creation: Arceus created Dailga and Palkia to create time and space. He also made Garitina to govern the parts of space Palkia couldn't govern as well as the parts of time Dialga couldn't. The three of them combined a sample of each of their DNA to create Mew. Mew created hmuans, as well as all other Pokémon. The Legendaries she created were Rayquaza to form the sky, Kyogre to shapes the seas, and Groundon to shape the lands. she naturally gave birth to the Lake Trio.

Kyogre experiemented with the DNA of water and ice Pokémon to create Articuno, Suicune, Lugia, Manaphy, and Phione. Groudon did the same, forming the Regis, Moltres, Entie, Shaymin, Celebi, Deoxys, and Ho-oh. Rayquaza made Raikou, Zapdos, the Latis, Cresselia, and Darkrai. These two created Jirachi and Heatran. After that, humans created Mewtwo.

Once all the Legendaries were created, Arceus blessed them, spreading them out around the world. Mew was sent to Kanto along with the Legendary birds, and Mewtwo who was created there escaped from Team Rocket, hiding out there.

The Legendary Beast along with Celebi, Lugia, and Ho-Oh were assignbed to watch over Johto in order to keep balance.

The Regis minus their leader Regigigas traveled to protect Hoenn along with Latios and Latias, Jirachi, and Dexoys. 

The Lake Trio, along with Regigigas, Cresselia, Darkrai, Manaphy and Phione, and Heatran traveled to Sinnoh to keep the population under control. Shaymin traveled to Sinnoh as well, breeding and spreading out throughout the world where its children come to their birthplace once a year. Dialga, Palkia, ad Arcues all went to the Torn World with Garitina to watch over the rest of the universe.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 3, 2008)

I think all the legendaries except Latios are girls. They pick on Latios and steal his lunch money.

But seriously. Things that are small and cute and majestic aren't always female. Why on earth should Shaymin be a girl? Why can't Arceus (and, by extention, God) be female? I know it's just for fun, but applying human gender stereotypes to Pokemon is still an expression of gender stereotypes :/


----------



## Jason-Kun (Dec 3, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I think all the legendaries except Latios are girls. They pick on Latios and steal his lunch money.
> 
> But seriously. Things that are small and cute and majestic aren't always female. Why on earth should Shaymin be a girl? Why can't Arceus (and, by extention, God) be female? I know it's just for fun, but applying human gender stereotypes to Pokemon is still an expression of gender stereotypes :/


Nobody said Shaymin _had_ to be female, just that they personally considered them as being such. And Arceus just sounds masculine ya know?


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 4, 2008)

Objection! said:


> I have to disagree with you there Full Metal Cookies!
> 
> I think personally that Diagla is more feminine than Palkia.
> 
> ...



>: so girls can't be aggressive?  I'll prove they can!  *bites* grr.  

Also, it's very amusing to picture a giant dragonfishbirdpenis as female.


----------



## Erif (Dec 4, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> *Moltres/Zapdos/Articuno-*
> Moltres and Articuno are female, Zapdos is male.  One of each - reproduce via the Phoenix Method. Zappy is badass |D
> *Mew-*
> One. Female. Very sweet and cute.
> ...


BLASPHEMY!

I really don't think most of these pokemon have genders, since they're, you know, legendary. The only three who do are Latios, Latias, and Mewtwo.

But does Mewtwo deserve to be a legendary? Same with Manaphy and Phione. Just because there's only one, does that make them legends? I say Deoxys isn't, since he's just from outer space. There's probably a whole Deoxys colony somewhere. >_>

And, it's pretty much scripted in stone tha Arceus is the 'god' pokemon.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Dec 4, 2008)

Erif said:


> And, it's pretty much scripted in stone tha Arceus is the 'god' pokemon.


No it isn't, it's a Sinnoh _myth_. No proof he exists whereas with the other legends, there is proof of their existence.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

Jason-Kun said:


> No it isn't, it's a Sinnoh _myth_. No proof he exists


And this is different from real-world gods how?
There's no proof that God does (or does not) exist, so why can a non-existent Arceus not be the 'god' of pokémon.


----------



## see ya (Dec 4, 2008)

Genders, huh?

*Legendary birds:* Multiple, both genders
*Mew:* Only one, female
*Mewtwo:* Only one, male
*Legendary Beasts, Ho-oh, Lugia, and Celebi:* Multiple, both genders
*Regi Trio:* Multiple, genderless.
*Groudon:* Only one, male
*Kyogre:* Only one, female
*Rayquaza:* Only one, female
*Deoxys and Jirachi:* Multiple, both genders
*Latios and Latias:*Multiple, both genders (Male is Latios, female is Latias, obviously)
_Lake Trio:_ Only one of each, all female
*Dialga and Palkia:* Only one of each, Dialga=Male, Palkia=Female
*Heatran:* Multiple, both genders
*Cresselia:*Multiple, female only
*Darkrai:* Multiple, both genders
*Manaphy:* Multiple (just very, very rare), all female
*Phione:* Multiple, all male
*Shaymin:* Multiple, both genders
*Arceus:* Only one, female


----------



## Beep The Meep (Dec 4, 2008)

There are only one of each Regi. They are genderless


----------



## Arceus (Dec 5, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> But seriously. Things that are small and cute and majestic aren't always female. Why on earth should Shaymin be a girl? Why can't Arceus (and, by extention, God) be female? I know it's just for fun, but applying human gender stereotypes to Pokemon is still an expression of gender stereotypes :/


Yeah, I know. Eevees are tiny and cute, but I've got 54 freakin' males and like, 8 females. And you would think something as butt-ugly (no offense) as heatran would have to be male, but mine is female. So looks can be decieving.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 5, 2008)

*Legendary birds:* Multiple, both genders
*Mew:* Only one, female
*Mewtwo:* Only one, male
*Legendary Beasts, Ho-oh, Lugia, and Celebi:* Multiple, although only one immortal original, both genders
*Regi Trio:* Multiple, genderless.
*Groudon:* Only one, male
*Kyogre:* Only one, female
*Rayquaza:* Only one, female
*Deoxys and Jirachi:* Multiple, both genders
*Latios and Latias:*Multiple, both genders (Male is Latios, female is Latias, obviously)
_Lake Trio:_ Only one of each, all female
*Dialga and Palkia:* Only one of each, Dialga=Male, Palkia=Female
*Heatran:* Multiple, both genders
*Cresselia:*Multiple, female only
*Darkrai:* Multiple, both genders
*Manaphy:* Multiple (just very, very rare), all female
*Phione:* Multiple, all male
*Shaymin:* Multiple, both genders
*Arceus:* Only one, female

Manaphy: maybe a few, not too many, like maybe two or three for a major ocean like the Pacific. Different genders.
Phione: More of them than Manaphy, also more commonly sighted. Different genders.
Legendary Trios: A few of each, either gender. Only one immortal original.
Darkrai: One, maybe two, male.
Cresselia: Same as my opinion on Darkrai, except female.
Heatran: One or two for each major volcano, like Pompeii or Mt. Saint Helens. Different genders.
Shaymin: maybe a few, not too many, like maybe two or three per continent or something. Either gender.
Latios/Latias: Maybe a pair per region. Genders obvious.
Arceus: One, genderless.
Mew: Multiple, all less powerful than original, mostly female.
Mewtwo: One, Male-ish, but genderless.
Deoxys: Many, genderless.
Jirachi: One or two, can be either gender.
Celibi: Infinite number, each from different teeny fractions of time. Either gender, although don't breed.
Trio leaders: Multiple, although only one immortal original, both genders.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 5, 2008)

For me, every legendary is unique and genderless, except for Latios, Latias, and Cresselia (who are unique but have genders.) 
I am boring.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 5, 2008)

I wish they'd stop making Psychic legendaries. It's overused now. ):|


----------



## Arceus (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok, who thinks Arceus will be in movie 12? I do. In 10 and 11, they introduced the event pokemon Darkrai and Shaymin, respectively. And they claim movie 12 will have a "brand new" pokemon, so who's left? Arceus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 7, 2008)

Just popping in here to make a comment about Arceus being "the God Pokemon".

Cyrus of Team Galactic wanted to harness the power of Dialga and/or Palkia to become a god, right? That implies that Diagla and Palkia are themselves godly, since they have "godly powers" of some sort. Just because Arceus is a "god Pokemon" doesn't mean it's the _only_ "god Pokemon". Its very name - which seems to be derived from the Greek god "Zeus" - suggests it is just a "chief god", not "The God".


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 7, 2008)

Arceus said:


> Eevees are tiny and cute, but I've got 54 freakin' males and like, 8 females.


That was a stupid thing they stupidly put in the game. Every rare like Pokemon that is a one time give away is 80% something percent Male and some low percentage Female. So that applys to starters and guess what...

THAT IS JUST PLAIN CRAP.

GRR. I hate restarting over and over just to get a Female starter or Eevee.


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 7, 2008)

That's to make it harder to get more via breeding (unless you get ditto), since they're, you know, RARE.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes, as I said before.




> THAT IS JUST PLAIN CRAP.


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 7, 2008)

No, it's called _logic._

if it's _rare_, it'll be hard to get more. Hence being _rare. _


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 7, 2008)

OK, OK. I was just being pissed off then. But posting in the Arylettopian RP got me happy again ^_^


----------



## Objection! (Dec 7, 2008)

Methinks that Arceus is a lot like our view of god, Arceus created ancient pokemon, (maybe fossils like Kabuto or maybe pokemon we've never seen before) Arceus then destroyed them and created Mew, mew then created all the pokemon.

If they add any more "god" pokemon in later generations , i'll get angry.


----------

